# Campsite Competition, WIN FREE Subscription / iCampsites USB



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

In an attempt to increase our coverage on the campsite database (and in turn the coverage for the icampsites application databases) I am announcing a new fun competition

All you need to do is ADD UK CAMPSITES to our campsite database that are not already in the database and/or Add Reviews to existing UK Campsites entries in our database. (See Guide here)

Competition starts now 

Anyone adding over 25 New UK Campsite entries and / or 40 Additional Campsite reviews will get the choice of receiving either a new subscription (If they are a none subscriber), a 12 month extension to an existing subscription or a FREE copy of iCampsites USB. (So you would in fact be increasing the size of the database in your own software)

Competition ends in 06/10/2011 @ 0900

Remember (especially with an increased workload) that each entry is checked and then approved so your entries do not become visible in the public database immediately and there will be a delay.

The current state of play of the competition can be watched on the Competition Page HERE


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Mmmmm how come when I add a review to icampsites it accepts it but I never see it again? I can't see the database from my ipad as I can't see the map this may be a picnic issue I admit.

Greenie


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I never use campsites.

Does this mean I can get a reduced subscription? :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Mmmmm how come when I add a review to icampsites it accepts it but I never see it again


It doesn't upload the reviews you do until you actual do an Update of reviews and at the same time it uploads your reviews to mhf to be checked, approved and entered into the main database


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't use British campsites, I want quality and a reasonable price. :wink: 

tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Mmmmm how come when I add a review to icampsites it accepts it but I never see it again? I can't see the database from my ipad as I can't see the map this may be a picnic issue I admit.
> 
> Greenie


Hi Greenie

The one you submitted earlier has been approved and is now in the database - but you didn't read the rules did you? 8)

They've got to be UK sites to qualify. 

PS: If you're at St. Valery sur Somme ATM, try the marina aire at Le Crotoy across the bay instead, no getting out of puff walking back from town and the train station is just a couple of hundred yards away. Oh, and the seafood restaurants are better too. :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Sadly I'm back in Leeds!

I was updating the ones in France cos I've just been wasn't particularly entering the competition!

Greenie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Sadly I'm back in Leeds!
> 
> I was updating the ones in France cos I've just been wasn't particularly entering the competition!
> 
> Greenie


Back in Leeds - 

Seems as if your review is being counted in the competition stakes anyway 8O Looks as if Nuke might have made a slight boo-boo. :lol:


----------



## nozzy (May 1, 2005)

*icampsite usb*

Glad to see an update on icampsites usb. I emailed ages ago with a gripe about it but never heard a thing back.
Maybe an update button may make it easier to update oh it has one.
The usefull compass is handy to keep in your pocket. Surely would have been cheaper to have one that worked.
The usb bit is ok but I have to take the one next to it out to fit it in.
Not good value as the iphone app is cheap and upgrades so the wife said, bit gutted I layed out on it to be honest. Hope the Android one is better.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why just UK and does it include cl sites or wild spots.

I don't use campsites either but will have a raft of places to update or add after this trip.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Shhhhhh bonus then!

Mine still doesn't update even though it says it does still may be picnic!

Greenie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

The competition is designed around UK only as i get a raft of emails periodically saying I use mhf campsite db and why doesn't it have X site or Y site which is only up the road etc so I thought we could concentrate on trying to increase our UK coverage first

Have fixed the counter page to only show UK sites now 

Yes Cls / CSs and any other category all count as long as in the UK

Now for the Offtopic queries will answer here


> Glad to see an update on icampsites usb. I emailed ages ago with a gripe about it but never heard a thing back.


OK not sure what that was so please PM me again



> The usefull compass is handy to keep in your pocket. Surely would have been cheaper to have one that worked.


lol nope it does actually cost substantially more to have a working compass actually



> The usb bit is ok but I have to take the one next to it out to fit it in.


?? sorry ?? :?



> Not good value as the iphone app is cheap and upgrades so the wife said, bit gutted I layed out on it to be honest. Hope the Android one is better.


Well the iCampsitesUSB cost a heck of a lot more to develop and took a year of work, it also includes physical packaging and product whereas the iPhone / Android apps are virtual software of course.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Nuke:


Quote:
The usb bit is ok but I have to take the one next to it out to fit it in. 
?? sorry ?? 


I think the suggestion is that the icampsites usb key is physically too large/awkward to go alongside anything in an adjacent socket. 

I'm sure a short usb extension cable would solve the problem!

Mike


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Please help a techknow phobe!

I have got the iPod touch app iCampSites and find it quite useful. I am trying to find an answer to a little problem - I have lost my username and password and don't know how to get it back! I digress slightly, I was surfing this discussion to find out how to get them back when I came accross various references to iCampsites USB. What is it, and am I missing something?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hmmm i think your username is "richardsnow" as your mhf credentials match up with the credentials used in iCampsites 

As for your password it is the same as used on mhf, if you don't know that you can use the Lost Password facility


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> hmmm i think your username is "richardsnow" as your mhf credentials match up with the credentials used in iCampsites
> 
> As for your password it is the same as used on mhf, if you don't know that you can use the Lost Password facility


Worked a treat this time thank you the password was as i expected too! Thanks again


----------



## prasibreo (Oct 10, 2011)

I am very enjoyed for this side. Its a nice topic. It help me very much to solve some problems. Its opportunity are so fantastic and working style so speedy. I think it may be help all of you. Thanks.

Power Saving Bulbs

What's the weather like in Bangladesh? 8O

You have been Modded.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Ohhh I could be so petty here but I won't


----------

